# Stroke Gradient



## skalu (5. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute! 

Ich brauche für meine Animation in After Effects ein "stroke gradient". Angeblich verwendet man dazu *Adobe Illustrator*!
Ich weiß es ist englisch - ich habe keine Ahnung wie das in Deutsch heisst. 
Ich weiß nur das man dazu das "Blend Tool" (Verlaufswerkzeug) und das Mask Tool ( keine Ahung wo das ist) braucht. 

Damit ihr eine Ahnung habt wie das ganze ausschaut - hier ein Bild:







Danke für eure Hilfe!

Greetz Skalu


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Also stroke ist die Registerkarte "Kontur" und gradient ist der "Verlauf"

Um den gewünschten Effekt realisieren zu können, klickst Du mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug den Pfad an, wählst das Verlaufswerkzeug (Shortcut "G") aus und ziehst den gewünschten Verlauf auf.
In o.g. Optionen kannst Du dann je nach Belieben den Verlauf zeichnen. Dazu einfach den Regler darunter hin- und herschieben. Die angehangene Grafik verdeutlicht dies eventuell besser.

Gruss


----------

